# Can't comment without breakin the forum rules.



## Ysarex (May 29, 2014)

School alters girls' yearbook photos to cover bare skin, is not sorry - Los Angeles Times


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2014)

Someone needs to get a life, that is crazy all i can see is a bit of shoulder, they would have a big shock if they say how some young girls dress in the UK


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2014)

What does the photographer have to say about it?


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> What does the photographer have to say about it?



The photographer is probably waiting for the rest of the pay to edit the rest of the photos - sounds like the students were not just annoyed at the editing itself, but that it seems that only some were edited, with others being left as they were. Which suggests either favouritism or simply the school didn't pay enough to get all the shots adjusted. 

Also it seems odd that the school would go through the whole yearbook process and not have the dress code enforced on the photo day itself - least in my experiences the yearbook photos were a school event with a hired photographer so the school should really have stepped in then.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 29, 2014)

Overread said:


> Also it seems odd that the school would go through the whole yearbook process and not have the dress code enforced on the photo day itself - least in my experiences the yearbook photos were a school event with a hired photographer so the school should really have stepped in then.



The article states the school announced beforehand, and had numerous signs stating that if you did not abide by the yearbooks dress code, your photo may be edited. I really don't see why this is such a big deal. They KNEW going into it this would happen. If you are going to raise a stink about what's going on in the school system of this nation, this is not the place to start.


----------



## limr (May 29, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Also it seems odd that the school would go through the whole yearbook process and not have the dress code enforced on the photo day itself - least in my experiences the yearbook photos were a school event with a hired photographer so the school should really have stepped in then.
> ...



Agreed, especially, as I said, it happened in Utah. The US does not have a homogeneous culture, and so this might shock people in some parts of the country (like Los Angeles, resulting in an article in the LA Times, for example?) but it's not going to be a shocking idea to more conservative areas of the country. The rest of the country seems to be more concerned about this than they do in the school where it happened. Again, the objection was not that the photos were altered, but that they were altered inconsistently.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 29, 2014)

To me it just looked like a sleeveless blouse/top, but if the school dress code doesn't allow tank tops, spaghetti straps, etc. (some of which could be understandable, some attire might be appropriate for the beach but not necessarily for school) - why were some of the kids in school that day wearing what was not allowed by the school's dress code? 

It wouldn't surprise me if some might have sneaked a different top in their backpack and changed when they got to school into something different than what they were wearing when they left the house - and knew they weren't supposed to be wearing anyway! I taught jr. high a lot of years ago but some things never change... 

It was always something, and this probably wouldn't have been that much of a big deal if they'd taken care of it immediately. I did classroom teaching some time ago but all you did was get one of those little slips out of your desk drawer and send them on their merry way to the office... Stuff like this is relatively minor, there are more important things to deal with and this turned a 'maybe get a detention slip' (or call the parents, have them change) situation into a major deal.  

Seems like any dress code violations should have been dealt with regardless of picture day, but certainly photoshopping their pictures later wasn't a good choice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 29, 2014)

But this isn't the important stuff; it's just the silly stuff kids will do. The school maybe could have made sure a reminder about dress codes went out before picture day instead of just posting a sign (or maybe they did, I didn't see it mentioned). In my experience this would be probably handled by giving the parents a call, a refresher on what the dress code says, or they can run a change of clothes up to the school, or the student can change into a T shirt they have in their gym locker - you figure out a solution and the day goes on. 

In education there are differences state to state and district to district, and different standards in different communities. So if their dress code says no tank tops then no tank tops, and if need be have students who were wearing something not allowed by their school's dress code have their photos taken on picture make-up day. Or whatever. Altering the photos later seems too arbitrary and probably not the best way to handle it after the fact; probably would have been better to address their attire according to their school rules and guidelines.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2014)

Okay folks, we're starting to walk a fine line here; let's keep things photography related, and avoid the discussions about what groups practice what activity..........m'kay?

Thanks!


----------



## pixmedic (May 31, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Okay folks, we're starting to walk a fine line here; let's keep things photography related, and avoid the discussions about what groups practice what activity..........m'kay?
> 
> Thanks!



since THIS got completely ignored...

im only cleaning this thread up once. (going to TRY that tactic instead of locking the thread) though i _*should*_,  especially after a mod warning has already been ignored. 
next off topic comment gets an infraction, unless you were one of the people that ignored tiredirons warning..._*you*_ get a day or two vacay from TPF. 

carry on.

Apologies if i got a little carried away with the deletions...it was difficult to sort things out with all the quotes, and then having comments directed at posts that got deleted...i did the best i could in lieu of just locking the thread.


----------

